# Aep



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

Was just out there this weekend and found out that Q has been reopened for fishing. But i was wanting to know which pond was Q ??? there is about 5 or 6 ponds but only one has a number to it (Mb 46). Does anybody know ??????


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

That's fantastic news. I don't know when the last time was they actually opened a new camp instead of closing another down. I think Q used to be the area directly across the road from Campground D but I'm not sure.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, if thats true I'd be really curious to know where Q was as well. I was racking my brain trying to remember from years ago, but I keep drawing blanks. Any old timers that remember it would be great to know.

Thanks


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I will be down there this weekend with an old timer. We will check it out. Did you end up fishing any of the water back there? If so how did you do?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Open for Camping or Fishing?

I've never stopped fishing Q, just a walk to get to it.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

No i didn't get to fish it, we found out just before we left that day. and it's just open for fishing only. But what pond is it ???? is it the one to the left when you get through the gate with the high wall all the way around or the one strait back about 1/4 mile listed Mb46 ???????


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Q is on of the biggest ponds down there, its a long walk directly across form D. It has lots of standing dead timber in the north end, and has shallow passes to other ponds connected to the north.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Went to Q this weekend and it was closed. Gate was locked up.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

If I remember correctly. Campsite-Q used to be called Beaver Run. And that is where I spent quite-a-bit of my childhood.

Back in the day/1970s some people used to have gardens at their campsites. No kidding. Some folks stayed down there. I mean stayed down there. And I remember seeing steps from some of the campsites that lead down to the lakes. Now that was cool.


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

It sounds like they just opened the area back up for access (walking/hiking) but not vehicular. As stated before Q is located directly across from D's entrance. There is a gate there with just a small drive entrance from 83. There is some old access/haul roads to the North of D in a clearing area where they reclaimed some acreage about 10 years ago with gates. The ponds back in Q's area though look massive from ther aerials, probably the largest down there. I will be curious to see if they open up this area to hunting as well this fall. This entire area according to the signs along the road last fall and the maps has been restricted for years. There is a large impoundment at the Southeast end of the biggest pond. I have seen some aerial photographs from this area from the early 1990's when there was 3 draglines mining the area. Hats off to AEP for opening it all back up.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

If I can ask a question-----how or why are people thinking that Q is opened back up? Has there been some sort of announcement or is there a new sign on the gate stating that it's been opened? Or perhaps something else? I just would like to know on what authority all this is being based on before I find myself fishing in that area and then finding out I shouldnt be there.

Just wondering???????????


----------



## franman78 (May 27, 2008)

Pastor brings up a good point. Was the opening posted on the camp info boards? Q's area has been restricted for years. Most of the restricted areas were sold to CONSOL who bought out Central Ohio Coal Company from AEP.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

When i was camping at D, Rocky told this guy that has been down there since April that it was open, the guy talked to the man who runs security ( i think he drives a white truck??? ) down there at all the campgrounds and he told him yes that it was reopened. and if you look the sign is no longer posted at the gate????.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I fished Q three years ago during Turkey Season and a month later Central Coal put a No trespassing sign on the gate. When we fished it my buddy took us too it off another road. I want to say it was across from the bird sanctuary but dont quote me i cant quite remember.


----------

